# Cholla wood



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm very curious about everyones interest in Cholla wood. 
how many people here use it? 
where do you buy it from? 
would you buy it if it was readily available for pickup or shipping from Richmond Hill?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes. My shrimp love it.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Yes. My shrimp love it.


Where do you buy it and how long does it last in your aquarium?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've seen it online in a few places. It's the inner support framework of a big cactus, so it's not really 'wood', but it's wood like for sure. I've had a piece in a 5g for months now, it's just sitting there, the shrimp seem like grazing on it or hiding in it.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Rigio said:


> Where do you buy it and how long does it last in your aquarium?


I've seen it at Kim's. Mine have been in my tanks for 1 -2 years and aren't rotting.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I use them in my crayfish tank. Lots of them. They've been there for ~2 years and are definitely thinner, but still intact. The inner holes have gotten a lot wider and the gaps are noticeably wider as well. Crayfish are always inside them and the bigger ones are actually able to pick up the 6" sections and move them around to create homes. 

I wouldn't mind picking up a bit more, as I'm planning a tank upgrade in the near future, however, I think it'd be hard to beat online prices.


----------

